# Others taking job interview?



## Journey (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello! I was looking around for an interesting finance-related forum. I found this one!

Anyway, I have a question that I'd like to start off my stay here with. I'm in university in a co-op Honours Business Administration program. Co-op provides me with 4 paid 3-month work terms as part of the degree (1 year of experience).

I've been stressing about something, and I'd like to get some input. I've gotten invited to 6 interviews so far locally. One of them is through a family friend, and is a VERY good job with a VERY good company. However, this job wasn't advertised anywhere, so I barely have any competition. It pays 3x my "expected" co-op wage, it's full time all summer, and if I get it I get to keep it every summer until I graduate with my degree.

Long story short, I'm an idiot and talked to friends about this job (how do you not, though? It's exciting!!). They range from close friends to acquaintances. There's one girl in particular I'm worried about, she asked for the name of my connection (the hiring manager) and I gave it to her because I didn't know what to say. She said "I've never heard of him" or "Don't know him". Something like that.

My parents got sort of upset when I mentioned telling her that, I completely missed that other people might try to steal the job away from me. This connection of mine isn't a close friend or anything, my mom is a work friend of his wife. I'm really worried.

-----------

What I'm wondering from you guys is this:

Assuming there's at least one person who's trying to apply because I told them about my interview, what could I do to help put me above them? I know he had 2 other people picked out to interview, and the job doesn't start until May so after he interviews me there's still time. If I don't get hired because of someone else who was a better fit, oh well. But if I don't get hired because an acquaintance/friend of mine takes the job, that would REALLY suck.

Advice?


----------



## Journey (Feb 7, 2015)

Also, what should I say to people that I already told? I haven't brought it up too much in the last two weeks or so (since I realized my mistake then), but what can I say to deter people from trying to apply?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

There is nothing you can do to 'put yourself above' another applicant. A good hiring manager will make the decision based on what is best for the company, that's it. Your part is to present yourself well- reasonably humble, forthright, and engaged.


----------



## Journey (Feb 7, 2015)

indexxx said:


> There is nothing you can do to 'put yourself above' another applicant. A good hiring manager will make the decision based on what is best for the company, that's it. Your part is to present yourself well- reasonably humble, forthright, and engaged.


Noted. Is there anything I could say that might shut down ideas of people applying to this job? Like saying "it's a long shot for me and they usually don't hire students"? I know it wouldn't necessarily be right to lie in the first place, but it'd be pretty nasty for a friend to apply and not tell me. Plus I've hyped up this job too much anyway, I honestly have no idea what my chances of actually being hired are. But at least I got an interview!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I would take a hard look at making new friends going forward(obviously you will find out if they do get employed).
good lesson learned though,loose lips sink ships.
You are likely over thinking this,roll with the punches,you sound like a smart young man.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

indexxx said:


> There is nothing you can do to 'put yourself above' another applicant. *A good hiring manager will make the decision based on what is best for the company, that's it.* Your part is to present yourself well- reasonably humble, forthright, and engaged.


 ... +1 ... other than hyped yourself up for the job, you should be worrying if you can actually do the job. 

Besides, what happened to "equal opportunity" employment these days?


----------



## dte227 (Nov 5, 2014)

Lesson learned.. next time learn to keep your mouth shut until you get an offer!
Hope you still get the job.. 

PS: 3xCo-op wage? i.e 17.5/h * 3 = 52.5 /h? 
Even Amazon doesn't pay coops that much ($40/h USD)


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Consider this an educational moment and learn from it. Then apply it to other things that will come up in your life like the amount of money you earn, how much you have, any new "toys" you are thinking about, political views, etc.

This mistake may only cost you a job...not learning from it can make your life a nightmare.

As for right now, can't you find anything else to talk about? If you don't bring it up, others probably won't either. If they do, give a short answer and change the subject.


----------

